# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Transport chat entre la Nièvre (Luzy, pas de véhicule car en panne) et Poissy en FA

## Moniq

MISE A JOUR : TOUT EST ANNULE SAUF ADOPTION PAR ICI (NIEVRE), je pense que je serais allée au RDV avec une trafiquante de chats et j'en aurais eu pour cher accessoirement... Ceci grâce aux voisins covoitureurs qui ont eu le même sentiment que moi que la dame était louche....
SOS cherche vraie asso pour m'aider à placer ce pauvre petit borgne (et en ai d'autres à placer)

Bonjour,

Il s'agit de Kiki, jeune chat très affectueux devenu borgne, actuellement chez moi sur Sémelay, mais je peux aller à Luzy avec lui (Nièvre) grâce à une amie ou bien par le bus le vendredi et il faudrait qu'il puisse rejoindre sa famille d'accueil temporaire sur Poissy dans le 78...
 Luzy est sur la route entre Nevers et Autun. Il y a une gare à Luzy. Je peux éventuellement partir en train avec lui si pas trop loin, Nevers par exemple
Voir mon annonce dans la rubrique adoptions chats.
J'ai des cages de transport.
Merci.
Monique (07 81 00 46 32)

----------

